# Баяны разных фабрик



## acco (22 Июл 2013)

Баяны производятся только в России, это я понял, поиграв на старом Юпитере. Никакие итальянские "кнопочные аккордеоны" не сравнятся по звучанию с цельной планкой!

НО, я ничего не понимаю в баянах!
Только знаю то, что, фабрика Баринова является одна из лучших. 

Какие голоса считаются лучшими? 
Какие мастера делают механику легкую и бесшумную?

Может кто-то из ЕС покупал инструмент с фабрики из России!? Есть ли возможность гражданину ЕС купить инструмент без налога?


----------



## Jupiter (23 Июл 2013)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Вадим! По Вашему вопросу насчёт баянов: каждая фабрика может сделать прекрасный инструмент. зАВИСИТ ОТ СУММЫ,КОТОРУЮ ХОЧЕТ клиент заплатить. 
По поводу инструментов в ЕС БЕЗ НАЛОГА и с полной гарантией,нового: осенью Ваш педагог, Richardas Sviackievicius, едет в Италию на конкурс. Я буду там тоже в жюри и как организатор - могу ему для Вас привезти туда новый инструмент фирмы Баринова. Или же можете приехать ко мне- я живу в EU - на сегодня у меня 2 новых инструмента. Пишите мне в личку. За инструментом б/у хорошего качества советую обратится у Zet10 - гарантирую качество.


----------



## acco (23 Июл 2013)

По поводу инструмента. Мне в Москву дешевле чем Чехию, так что проще самому скататься Только продает ли фабрика Баринова без НДС. Проще наверное позвонить и узнать, так как если не продает то цена для меня будет недостижимая. Сейчас к б.у. присматриваюсь. Только какой аккорд посоветуете? Какая механика мягкая и бесшумная? Или все зависит как мастера постарались?


----------



## Jupiter (23 Июл 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> По поводу инструмента. Мне в Москву дешевле чем Чехию, так что проще самому скататься Только продает ли фабрика Баринова без НДС. Проще наверное позвонить и узнать, так как если не продает то цена для меня будет недостижимая. Сейчас к б.у. присматриваюсь. Только какой аккорд посоветуете? Какая механика мягкая и бесшумная? Или все зависит как мастера постарались?



ну за сайт я говорить не буду- я не дизайнер и сайт не делал: просто вложили в шаблон информацию. И денег за это не платим никому и доступа на сайте никто чужой не имеет. О вкусах не спорят...

По баяну: Вы слышали Йосифа Пурицу (мне Ваше письмо Сергей переслал). Баян у него не дешёвый, НО ГОВОРИТЬ, ЧТО ЭТО "СПЕЦИНСТРУМЕНТ" НЕЛЬЗЯ: просто модель №2 с улучшенной механикой и аккордом известного мастера. ПРИЧЁМ, МЕХАНИКА НА ВСЕХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ ОДИНАКОВА, как Вы пишите, "бесшумная". Я вообще не понимаю этого слова... Все инструменты Юпитер имеют приспособления против шума (то есть, лайкой обклеенные места соприкосновения толкателей с частями корпуса и самой левой механики. Что там может ещё быть бесшумного?
Могу Вам сразу сказать: ждать такой инструмент будете год-два. Очередь на Васильевскую механику. Но кроме Васильевых у Баринова есть мастера не хуже. Просто не разрекламированные.
Цены на инструменты определяет рынок: почему "глухие" Скандалли, Пиджини, Бугари можно продавать по 18-22 тысячи евро а Акко и Юпитер нельзя по 12 тысяч. А Они гораздо лучше.
Насчёт мастеров-голосовиков. Как то мне один баянист ответил на мой вопрос "...какого мастера ты хочешь на аккорд": он сказал, "хоть Пупкина- лишь бы звучал".
Поэтому, кто то любит академические аккорды, кто-то "ярко-крикливые-народные", кто то "побольше стекла", кто то побольше металла в звуке. "На вкус и цвет..."
Каждый изготовленный Юпитер - это отдельный инструмент. Нет шаблона. Всё надо щупать, смотреть, слушать. 
Думаю, что Вы открыли тему с широкими дискуссийными возможностями,но с минимальной общей точкой зрения. "Каждый кулик хвалит своё болото! - владелец Юпитера будет превозносить заслуги своего Юпитера, Акковец- своего инструмента и т.д.


----------



## bayan1989 (23 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте! Друзья подскажите! Кто слышал звучание баяна Юпитер мастера Горчина? Какое качество звучания? Спасибо! Буду благодарен.


----------



## acco (23 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> Думаю, что Вы открыли тему с широкими дискуссийными возможностями,но с минимальной общей точкой зрения. "Каждый кулик хвалит своё болото! - владелец Юпитера будет превозносить заслуги своего Юпитера, Акковец- своего инструмента и т.д.


В самом начале темы я же написал "НО, я ничего не понимаю в баянах!"
Я не понимаю в чем разница голосов Арапова и другого мастера, не понимаю в чем разница механик. 
По поводу бесшумных механик. Если сравнить Скандалли механику и Пиджини то у Пиджини все мягко и без механического звука, а у Скандали как на тракторе все трещит. Вот мне и интересно как обстоят дела с баянами Юпитер, Акко..

Есть разница в механиках, голосах? и в чем она? 
Или купить инструмент с механиков Васильева и аккордом Гусева или Арапова это не значит что будет отличный инструмент?

В чем разница Юпитера и Акко?


----------



## Jupiter (23 Июл 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Есть разница в механиках, голосах? и в чем она?
> Или купить инструмент с механиков Васильева и аккордом Гусева или Арапова это не значит что будет отличный инструмент?
> 
> В чем разница Юпитера и Акко?



Да, разница в голосах (вернее сказать, в полётности звука и сохранения при этом полёте тембров) есть и не маленькая. Но, повторюсь, у каждого свой вкус. Кому то нравится Гусев, кому то Арапов (но его аккордов новых уже не будет-стар стал). Кому то Чернов (мне лично очень), кому то Наумов (очень не плохой мастер) кому то Васильев (новый, Александр - за ним будущее, если не "зажрётся" и не перейдёт в "серийку" как Гаврилин, кому то Маврин. Вообщем, голосовиков тьма. Каждый по своему хорош.
Механика: есть высшей категории есть первой. Это у Юпитера и Акко. У итальянцев есть и вторая и третья... 
Пиджини тихо- Скандалли трактор. Я думал наоборот. Видел лично наоборот. Оба инстумента были у меня (Сириус) и новый Скандалли 2012 года, который на сайте у Баринова. Так Пиджини был как трактор а Скандалли на уровне. Видимо заводской брак... Или сборка не итальянская, что практически не возможно: итальянцы могут отдать инструмент или половину БЕЗ ГОЛОСОВ, но механику для почти всех фабрик ставит на корпуса 2 фабрики в Италии. Отдельно не продают запчасти или комплекты механик (уже 2 года).
3. Разница Юпитера и Акко? Это разные инструменты в конструктивном плане, но очень похожи голосовой частью. 
Юпитер больше на слуху, старые инструменты в цене. А старые инструменты Акко (от 95 до 2001 года) вообще не считаются инструментами высшей категории по словам Акковцев: это были только наработки, много грехов как в механике так и в остальных параметрах вплоть до проблем с мехом. Нынешнее АККО - это совершенно иной продукт, но пока "малоизученный дорогой продукт". Но я не сомневаюсь, что инструменты хорошие и гораздо лучше любого итальянца этого класса.
Позвоните Авралёву - он охотно Вам всё объяснит.

P.S.Если Вы хотите купить инструмент с механикой Васильева и аккордом Гусева или Арапова, ЭТО ОЗНАЧАЕТ,ЧТО В ЛЮБОМ СЛУЧАЕ ВЫ УДАЧНО ВЛОЖИТЕ ДЕНЬГИ. Примеров тому тьма...
Почти каждый инструмент этого класса, например купленный в период от 95 до 2002 года не потерял в цене а наоборот вырос.
Здесь предлагали баян за 290 тысяч, 1994 года, аккорд Гусева, механика Костометова... Так вот, в 94 году его покупали с фабрики за 5 тысяч долларов (3600 евро). Парень пишет (Олег, по моему) что ничего не ремонтировал - поменял только поролон на фильц и гарантийная настройка).
Даже с учётом девальвации парень просит на 2 тысячи дороже цену за которую купил. Потомо что Гусев-КОСТОМЕТОВ. А Васильев-Арапов, купленный в 2002 за 7тыс. ДОЛЛАРОВ сегодня легко уходит за 13 тысяч тех же баксов...
Вот в чём разница Юпитера и Акко. Надеюсь, что Акко образца 2010 года в 2020 году тоже будет спокойно "уходить" в таком процентном соотношении... 
Скрипки Страдивари тоже не сразу подорожали...


----------



## acco (23 Июл 2013)

*Jupiter*,
Спасибо за разъяснение! Но не могли бы по поводу механик разъяснить что Вы имели ввиду - "есть высшей категории есть первой. Это у Юпитера и Акко. У итальянцев есть и вторая и третья... " 
Что это за категории и чем они различаются?


P.S. Пожалуйста старайтесь писать без ошибок, орфографических (правописание) и типографических (после точки, запятой - ставиться пробел; перед и после кавычек ставиться пробел..).. Так как приходится самому править Ваши сообщения.


----------



## Jupiter (24 Июл 2013)

Механика высшей категории - существенное конструктивное различие в левой руке(это у династии Васильевых,патент мировой), остальная механика- у Васильевых и остальных (Костомётов,покойный Кашинцев и ряд других мастеров)все изделия из стали после постановки и подгонки опять снимаются и никелируются.Потом опять ставятся и подгоняются. Очень трудоёмкий процесс. Учтите, что почти вся механика ,кроме основных валов ,режется и делается вручную.Срок изготовления одного комплекта механики на инструмент занимает три месяца а то и больше. Самолётная дюраль плотностью не меньше 160кг/см3,как на голосовую планку,хотя в этих инструментах дюраль на планки идёт плотностью 200кг/см3.
Первая категория- 50% ручной работы по всей механике,самолётная дюраль плотностью не меньше 160кг/см3,никелировка стальных частей механики.
по 2-ой и 3-й категории: машинный штамп в 80-90%,дюраль-120 и 100,и 80 кг./см3
Раньше итальянцы продавали отдельно механику,через итальянцев можно было покупать сколько хочешь,но после серии подделок аккордеонов "аля Италия" странами бывшего СССР,Китая,Кореи(Южной) и России,"эти две фабрики перестали продавать даже итальянским изготовителям: непосредственно собирают прямо на полукорпусы у себя в цехах. Но есть проблемы уже. Не успевают всем делать...
Вот пока и всё. Это всё приблизительно (по механикам) и относительно(мастера ведь тоже иногда "халтурят",да и частенько ученики за них доделывают что то ,так как не успевают всё сами...
P.S. Ни Юпитер БАРИНОВА,ни АККО механику у Итальянцев не покупают...
Тула этим грешит,Гусарову корейцы делают на 80%.


----------



## Gross (24 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> Самолётная дюраль плотностью не меньше 160кг/см3


Не будете ли Вы так добры объяснить, что это Вы тут написали? Вы можете себе представить, чтоб кубик в 1 см весил 160 кг? Вообще-то "самолётная дюраль"имеет плотность около 2,8 кг/см3. А Вы что имели в виду?


----------



## Jupiter (24 Июл 2013)

*Gross*,
Пардон, давление на см2, то есть не деформируется,если на квадратный сантиметр положить 160 кг веса. Я не кубические сантиметры имел ввиду а квадратные- извините.
Я этим хотел обозначить плотность а не вес. ..


----------



## Gross (24 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> плотность а не вес


опять непонятно. Плотность- это масса единицы объёма. Если сантиметры квадратные, то речь о прочности. Любой материал под нагрузкой деформируется. Вероятно, речь об отсутствии остаточной деформации? Остаточная деформация самолётного дюраля появляется при нагрузке около 3 тонн на см2. Из чего же эти загадочные баяны делаются?


----------



## Jupiter (24 Июл 2013)

Я далёк от физики плотных тел ,по моему и многие форумчане тоже не сильно в этом соображают. 
Скажу проще: дюраль,которая используется в баянах имеет определённую твёрдость. Обозначается цмфрами 80,100,120,160,200. Чем выше число,тем прочнее. Может и твёрдость. Ни Сергея Баринова, ни Чернова,ни Гусева я не буду напрягать сейчас расспросами,тем более я за рубежом. Вот через недельку у меня они будут в Чехии и я всё распрошу.Вы меня заинтриговали: я часто бываю на итальянских фабриках и может что то неправильно понял,хотя и по русски слышал растолкование. 
Так извините- узнаю поточнее и сообщу. Но по простому это звучит так: нельзя на 80 дюраль наклепать вручную стальной голос.Деформируется дюраль. А вот на 160 уже можно. 
То есть,прочнее,твёрже или как Вам угодно. Понятно хоть немного?
Следовательно ,механика сделанная из дюраля который не № 80 а №160(чего то там по физике) прочнее и надёжнее.


----------



## acco (25 Июл 2013)

Сегодня звонил на фабрику АККО. 
АККО Супер цена 450 000 руб. 
Секретарь/консультант объяснила что да как и на вопрос кто мастер голосов ответила что они считают один мастер не может сделать весь аккорд, что лучше когда это дело разделено, один мастер делает пикколки, другой низкие.. То есть создание аккорда разделено на мастеров. 

Хорошо это или плохо? 
Как мне кажется когда один мастер делает весь аккорд то это одна окраска, но с другой стороны может АККО и правы, разделив создание аккорда в результате можно сделать более качественно! 

Может есть пользователи кто с Юпитера перешел на АККО или наоборот? Какие плюсы и минусы?


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июл 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Хорошо это или плохо?


Это хорошо,Вадим: сборный аккорд,правда, делает сам инструмент дороже. Например, у Ю.Шишкина тоже не "чисто Араповский " аккорд - то есть, например,у Гаврилина считалась(в своё время) лучше всех мастеров пиколка, у Арапова- ломанная дека, у Гусева середина, вообщем, мнений много,вкусы разные. Может быть Акко для ровности и "набирает" аккорд. 
Ценен и аккорд от одного мастера- Арапов,Чернов,Гусев,Наумов ,Васильев(молодой) и много других.
Переход с Акко на Юпитер и наоборот абсолютно безболезен. Но,по моему,и безполезен... 
В общем,это инструменты одного класса: у Акко правая механика и клавиатура ближе у Итальянцам,но при этом тонкий Юпитеровский гриф. 
АККО -симбиоз Юпитера и Тулы. А Туляки изначально были "итальянцы", особенно левой механикой. У них изначально передвинут ум. аккорд по итальянскому образцу.Отсюда и сдвиг выборки по итальянскому образцу.У правой клавиатуры скос немного больше.
Если Вы,Вадим,хотите АККО-супер", то есть прекрасный инструмент (не дорого по сравнению с фабричной ценой) у представителя АККО на Украине,Романа Молоченко.Он же сервис делает. По моему инструмент 2011 года,очень хороший.Делался для Югослава,тот сейчас взял модель покруче,но тоже Акко.Пишите Роману ему на [email protected] , звоните после 2 августа(он сейчас в отпуске) на +380930936418,+380679711291
Успехов и в освоении(мой студент,аккордеонист ,в 22 года попросил баян- мне для него Агат прислали,подешевле. Освоил за полгода. Играет Гридина "Озорные наигрыши" довольно бегло. Но он их и на аккордеоне играл.Играет на двух инструментах- аккордеон не бросает.


----------



## Gross (25 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> дюраль,которая используется в баянах имеет определённую твёрдость


Да, я совсем упустил из вида этот параметр. Наверно, потому, что привык к указанию твердости числом без размерности. Но размерность там есть, по Бринеллю это кг/мм2. Не на см2. Извините за беспокойство.


----------



## acco (25 Июл 2013)

*Jupiter*,
Петр спасибо! 
Буду контактировать со всеми и интересоваться что где выгодней можно купить.


----------



## Jupiter (25 Июл 2013)

Gross писал:


> Но размерность там есть, по Бринеллю это кг/мм2. Не на см2. Извините за беспокойство.


Спасибо Вам - буду теперь знать.


----------



## Bondarenko (26 Июл 2013)

Немного об АККО и бесшумных механиках...
Есть не один вариант "обесшумлевания" механик. Самый очевидный - проклеивание соприкасающихся деталей механики тканью (пластиковые кембрики еще применяют). Металлический звук пропадает пока тряпочка или пластмасса не износятся. На сколько я знаю, на Юпитерах применяют наряду с этим способом еще так называемое "подпружинивание" рычагов. Видел такое и на Зонтах, но в очень плохом исполнении...На рычаг ставится дополнительная пружинка, которая держит его в напряжении и не позволяет греметь. При качественной сборке и в сочетании с первым вариантом такие механики очень приятны в работе.
На новой модели АККО Де Люкс другой принцип. Кто заглядывал в левую механику, знает, что когда включается выборка, столбики (не знаю как они правильно называются), отвечающие за набор готовых аккордов, отключаются и свободно болтаются. Большая часть шума на выборке случается именно из-за ненужного контакта рычага и отключенной "готовой" частью механики. Итальянцы придумали приблуду, позволяющую при переключении регистра откидывать назад эти столбики, и освобождать рычаг от соприкосновения. Но как-всегда, по национальной черте видимо, не додумались фиксировать их в откинутом положении. В результате, если наклонится немного вперед во время игры, столбики возвращаются в исходной положение и все с начала...
На АККО эта проблема решена. Столбики откидываются и фиксируются. В результате шум только от открытия-закрытия клапана, но тут уж никак...)) Некоторым недостатком такого варианта считается облегчение выборки (сопротивления-то никакого!). Однако, это на любителя. Я считаю легкую выборку большим плюсом (в отличие от правой механики). Левой руке и так есть, что делать! Такая механика ставится не на каждую модель. Оговаривать надо заранее.


----------



## ze_go (26 Июл 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> Делался для Югослава, тот сейчас взял модель покруче, но тоже Акко.


если мы говорим об одном и том же "Югославе" (и инструменте, соответственно), то он категорически желал перейти на "Юпитер", по-этому и избавлялся от этого "АККО" (который когда-то и приобретал у Ромы Молоченко) - инструмент не плохой, но до "Юпитера" (в плане звука) не дотягивает. вряд ли он взял бы другой "АККО" (хотя, быть может, либо я ошибаюсь, либо мы говорим о разных инструментах и людях)


----------



## Jupiter (26 Июл 2013)

*ze_go*,
Я думаю,что это разные инструменты: я знаю Одесский вариант "Югославии"- там старый Акко,лет шесть ему,по моему. Здесь же "выплыл" двухгодичный Акко.И не дорого.(в сравнении с фабричной ценой в 10 штук евро).Может этот парень и не имеет отношение к этому инструменту, а может и успел поменять на более новый...
Ну я полностью согласен ,что Юпитер в любом плане лучше. Всё же сам Юпитерщик, но спрашивали за Акко- вот я и послал к Роману. Он ведь Акковец больше чем Юпитерщик(пока...).Да и Баринов Сергей никогда и никого из производителей не принижал: жизнь покажет чей инструмент лучше. Пока Юпитер,в основном, не подводит...


----------



## vbnbvbn (27 Июл 2013)

А почему все говорят только о Бариновских Юпитерах, и ничего о Гусаровских?


----------



## acco (27 Июл 2013)

vbnbvbn писал:


> А почему все говорят только о Бариновских Юпитерах, и ничего о Гусаровских?


А о чем там говорить? Юпитер это фабрика Баринова, а у Гусарова это "




" (в переводе с китайского - "юпитер"). 
Как мне известно, инструменты собираются на половину из китайских деталей.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Июл 2013)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Как мне известно, инструменты собираются на половину из китайских деталей.


Северно-Корейских,но всё может быть,что корейцы их получают из Китая.


----------



## askurpela (27 Июл 2013)

А что будет лучше - взять "Юпитер" Гусарова или старый советский инструмент?


----------



## acco (29 Июл 2013)

askurpela писал:


> А что будет лучше - взять "Юпитер" Гусарова или старый советский инструмент?


Конечно лучше взять Юпитер Баринова! Возьмите б.у. инструмент.


----------



## Jupiter (29 Июл 2013)

askurpela писал:


> А что будет лучше - взять "Юпитер" Гусарова или старый советский инструмент?


У Гусарова (когда с ним работал Гаврилин и ученики- это до 2005 -2006 года) были не плохин инструменты. Потому что ещё от него не разбежались хорошие мастера,а составляющая инструментов была старой закваски: то есть, такие же корпуса как и до распада фабрики в 94 году,теже мастера механик, запасы корпусов из Тулы(Баринову то ,в основном,корпуса делает его брат с учеником ,поэтому легко отличить "левый" баян,под Бариновскую фабрику от настоящего), резонаторы - залог успеха в звуке,кдапана,реистровые машинки: всё это у Гусарова было в запасе или же ему делали мастера те же,что и Баринову.Так что баяны Гусарова до 2002 года смело берите(если там после профилактик не поменяли вккорд) Но после 2005 года пошёл сплошной брак по мехвнике- так называемая титановая облегчённая оказалось не надёжной в выборке: ремонту не подлежала-иногда ро 3-5 нот западали и сделать было не возможно.На месяц(знакомые немцы новый баян а период с 2005-по 2007 5 раз ремонтировали (3 раза на фабрике у Гусарова,пока гарантия была-бестолку).еЗДИЛИ ИЗ гЕРМАНИИ.куча денег...В 2007 не выдержали ужаса и приехали ко мне. Забрали инструмент Баринова и 6 лет ни одной поломки. 
Сейчас у Гусарова много недостатков: клапана у него из пластмассы,которая моментально принимает теплоту наружную. В жару баян (особенно с корейским аккордом) визжит как поросёнок... Дизайн инструмента вроде бы хорош,смотрится. Есть прорыв. Но разобрав инструмент и просмотрев корпус изнутри можно убедится в фанерности исполнения: то кусковой,тонкий фанерный корпус. Мне в Чехии в 2009 году принесли его инструмент (с ажкрной крышкой,новый дизайн регистров, вообщем все примбамбасы.Дорогая модель "Люкс".) и попросили поменять на старый Юпитер,востановленный у Баринова на фабрике. Спросил - что не устраивае: сказали всё...Оказалось, что будучи в чехле баян от небольшой тряски полцчил трещину в корпусе. Слабый корпус...
Я не знаю- не хочется ругать Гусарова: не сам он их делает. Но его инструменты плохую рекламу делают и ему и названию Юпитер.


----------



## askurpela (29 Июл 2013)

Спасибо за ответы! Будем копить на бариновский


----------



## Владимир Разумов (18 Янв 2014)

Как отличить Бариновский баян от Гусаровского?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Янв 2014)

Да есть много различий. Вот эмблема, скажем - у Гусарова в букву Ю вставлена четырёхлучная звезда, а у Баринова - Ю без звезды. И при этом качество обратное - где без звезды - там лучше, а где звезда -. ..?

А ещё лучше просто обозреть продукцию на сайтах соответсвующих фабрик:

Gusarov

Barinov


----------



## Владимир Разумов (19 Янв 2014)

Спасибо. Про звезду я не знал.


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2014)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> А ещё лучше просто обозреть продукцию на сайтах соответсвующих фабрик:
> 
> Gusarov
> 
> Barinov



только двоеточие после http вставить надо в ссылках


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Янв 2014)

*vev*,
только двоеточие после http вставить надо в ссылках

Спасибо, ссылки исправил, теперь работают.


----------



## Alex KZ (3 Авг 2014)

Добрый день, уважаемые профессионалы баянного ремесла.
Тема звучит так БАЯНЫ РАЗНЫХ ФАБРИК.
Поэтому с полным правом задаю вопрос:
А что вы можете сказать про баян АППАССИОНАТА? Только не отсылайте меня на другую ветку - там ничего кроме исторической справки нет.
Вот любопытный экземпляр: 
Баян мастера Колчина(конструктор), Акорды голоса Алесей Гаврилин,правый полукорпус Валерий Родин левый Сергей Кашинцев. Год изготовления 1982. 
Интересно узнать(я полный дилетант): наличие ломаной деки(кассото).
Спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (3 Авг 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
А вы где этот баян нашли? Если на Авито за 80 тыс.руб, то это разводилово.


----------



## Gross (3 Авг 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Авито за 80 тыс.руб


http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_appassionata_375964172 этот?


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2014)

*zet10*,

Опять у Дениски обострение. Опять "дядька" помер, а баян некому передать. Правда непонятно как с того света дядя точные ТТХ баяна надиктовал. И фамилии мастеров вспомнил :biggrin:


----------



## Gross (3 Авг 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> наличие ломаной деки(кассото)


есть обязательно. 4 голоса по 3-х рядной схеме на одну деку поставить невозможно.


----------



## zet10 (3 Авг 2014)

*vev*,
А еще теперь некая Татьяна продает там Фантини по 6 тыс руб,Юпитер за 7 тыс руб... )) Вобщем дурилово и разводилово, во всю гуляет на Авито.


----------



## nech (4 Авг 2014)

Аппасионата у моего профессора была и лучшего инструмента я не с[HIDE=1][/HIDE]лышал.


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (22 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте! Баян Юпитер фабрики Баринова С.М., мастера: правая мех. - Костометов, левая мех. - Моисеев, голоса - Тужиков. Расскажите, кому знакомы эти фамилии, кто что может сказать про такой инструмент.


----------



## Labian (22 Авг 2018)

Баринов...


----------



## ze_go (22 Авг 2018)

ilya.kishchuk (22.08.2018, 16:50) писал:


> Костометов...Моисеев... Тужиков. Расскажите, кому знакомы эти фамилии, кто что может сказать про такой инструмент.


фамилии красивые... )) инструмент нужно слушать-смотреть, и ни как иначе.


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (24 Авг 2018)

ze_go пze_go писал:


> инструмент нужно слушать-смотреть, и ни как иначе.


Вы правы, но невозможно послушать инструмент, который еще не изготовили))


----------



## Jupiter (25 Авг 2018)

ilya.kishchuk писал:


> ze_go пze_go писал:инструмент нужно слушать-смотреть, и ни как иначе.Вы правы, но невозможно послушать инструмент, который еще не изготовили))
> 
> 
> Моисеев -очень надёжный мастер (по левой механике) , мягкая клавиатура в левой,  Костомётов -на сегодня один из лучших мастеров правой механики,может даже получше Васильевых старых : ровный (одинаковый) нажим по силе  в основных и доп.рядах,надёжная как АК, Тужиков: я два инструмента с его аккордом слышал,вернее ,левая рука его была. Шикарный бас,октава, получше Черновского(в смысле плотности звука,мощности), Хотя бас у Чернова не "конёк"...Я думаю,что хороший и очень получится баян. Моисеев/Костомётов - это гарантия компрессии.Механика качественная- это 50% звука...вернее сохранения воздуха. Тужиков- хороший,толковый голосовик. У него интересный по тембру бас и низа. Выборка богатая.  Но это нада слушать -ZE GO как всегда прав...


----------



## fonare (26 Авг 2018)

ilya.kishchuk писал:


> Здравствуйте! Баян Юпитер фабрики Баринова С.М., мастера: правая мех. - Костометов, левая мех. - Моисеев, голоса - Тужиков. Расскажите, кому знакомы эти фамилии, кто что может сказать про такой инструмент.


У меня голоса мастера Тужикова. Очень нравится тембр, но есть проблемы по ответу. Кларнет и пиколка в верхней части клавиатуры на piano отвечают не так хорошо, как хотелось бы. Может я придираюсь, не знаю... В целом аккордом доволен. Когда покупал, выбирал из трех баянов, Тужиков понравился больше остальных. За почти три года сломалось пока 2 голоса в правой на пиколке.


----------

